# Lace Carriage - breaking needles! Help please



## puddleduck (Oct 16, 2014)

I have been given Silver Reed 700 with Lace Carriage LC2, the Lace carriage was complete seized up but following instructions on Youtube we have cleaned it up and it is running smoothly now. It knits purl easily, but I have so far broken two needles on two attempts to knit lace. Each time the needle has broken in a similar place. Has anyone else had this sort of problem or any ideas what might be causing it, I can't see any damage on the Lace Carriage itself. I have no experience of the LC2 or it's mechanics, so this may be an extremely silly question but are the needles meant to travel over the plates in the carriage and if so is it meant to be a reasonably easy motion! Do I need to oil these parts to help them glide over, perhaps, Hope that makes sense and someone an help


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Download the service manual, the lace carriage is included. 
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/uploads/SRSM_sk260-360_service_manual.pdf

Lace carriages have to be calibrated to the machine bed theyre used on. To adjust the timing, look at the carriage arm. Look for a small nylon disk with a notch in it, secured by a very small screw. The service manual explains how to do the adjusting.

This may not be your problem, but I believe it is mine. Also, lace carriages don't like brand new sponge bars or soon to be flat ones. Try moving your sponge bar to the side a bit to have the offending needles on a different part of the sponge.


----------



## puddleduck (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you so much etrnlife, this manual will be a godsend. I'll have a good look at it tomorrow and check your theory first, if that doesn't work it's looking like a loop guide/bending cam problem and that definately looks tricky, but the manual gives very clear instructions, so fingers crossed. You've certainly given me some hope, so thank you again.


----------



## Knitmae (Mar 30, 2014)

When you use your lace carriage be sure your needles do not extend into E position. Your Manuel will explain this. If your needles come out towards you as far as the bed will allow they will jam the carriage.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, I recently bought a lace carriage for the Knitmaster 700. I didn't have to do any calibrating, even though it is the older lace carriage 360L.
However, I did have your problem to begin with. But I found out I was not using it properly. It knits stocking stitch as well as lace, but mine wouldn't. After watching a Diana Sullivan video several times, I realised I was trying to knit starting with the carriage on the left side of the machine. That's what broke the needles. It has to be started on the right for some reason, whether you are knitting lace or stocking stitch. Now it's working fine.
Good luck, I hope you get it sorted as easily as I did. Although it was time consuming watching the videos so many times!!!!!
Lesley


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I do hope it works out for you. I was so frustrated with the LC on my 360, I no longer have it. Now I must see how it goes with the LC on my 370. :roll:


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

leanne17 said:


> After watching a Diana Sullivan video several times, I realised I was trying to knit starting with the carriage on the left side of the machine. That's what broke the needles. It has to be started on the right for some reason, whether you are knitting lace or stocking stitch.
> Lesley


I use my LC 560 from either side of the bed with no problem. When my MB carriage was down I made Drop Stitch Cowls on it in stockinet, just fine.

In fact, a book I have by Fred Stafford about both the 560/360 lace carriages says to use the MB carriage to cast on in WY and ravel cord and end on the left. Lock in your pattern and then knit one row to the right to memorize before starting to knit. Start the pattern with the carriage on the right, but you can knit as many rows of stockinet starting on the left as you want.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

etrnlife said:


> I use my LC 560 from either side of the bed with no problem. When my MB carriage was down I made Drop Stitch Cowls on it in stockinet, just fine.
> 
> In fact, a book I have by Fred Stafford about both the 560/360 lace carriages says to use the MB carriage to cast on in WY and ravel cord and end on the left. Lock in your pattern and then knit one row to the right to memorize before starting to knit. Start the pattern with the carriage on the right, but you can knit as many rows of stockinet starting on the left as you want.


Would you please share the title of the book you mentioned? Would like to try to find a copy.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Auntiesue said:


> Would you please share the title of the book you mentioned? Would like to try to find a copy.


FS53 Hints & Kinks Studio/Singer Electronic Machines by Fred Stafford available at Country Knitting of Maine
http://countryknittingofmaine.com


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a lace carriage for my sk580 that has problems with stitches getting caught on gate pegs. I have been thinking the problem is with the gate pegs but after looking at that manual, I see there are numerous adjustments that can be made that might alleviate my problem.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a knitmaster 600 with a lace carraige that works beatifully and with no problems. Recently I have refurbished, deep cleaned a Knitmaster 270/370, but without a lace carraige. This is a fine gauge 3.6mm machine. I would like to know where I can have a look (search) for this lace carraige. From the manual it says carraige LC370. Any advice or "point in the right direction" would be appreciated


----------



## puddleduck (Oct 16, 2014)

Jokruger, Mine is an LC2 lace carriage, here is a link for one on Ebay, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silver-Reed-LC2-Lace-Carriage-/201169024278?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item2ed69bb516
I assume we are all using the same model. Don't know where else you would find one though.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the LC2 carraige which works on models 260/360 and 600/700 standard gauge. i am looking for one that fits the fine gauge LC 370?????


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

FLC270/370

Hard to find

http://www.ebay.pl/itm/NEUER-Lochmusterschlitten-FLC-270-370-fur-Silver-Reed-Empisal-Strickmaschinen-/300637661845?pt=Stricken_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item45ff66aa95


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/NEUER-Lochmusterschlitten-FLC-270-370-fur-Silver-Reed-Empisal-Strickmaschinen-/300637661845?pt=Stricken_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item45ff66aa95


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, they are pricey!! Way past my budget


----------



## rgsawyer (Jul 6, 2015)

etrnlife said:


> Download the service manual, the lace carriage is included.
> http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/uploads/SRSM_sk260-360_service_manual.pdf
> 
> Lace carriages have to be calibrated to the machine bed theyre used on. To adjust the timing, look at the carriage arm. Look for a small nylon disk with a notch in it, secured by a very small screw. The service manual explains how to do the adjusting.
> ...


Thanks so much for the guidance. I'm having a similar problem with needles jamming and breaking. I've cleaned, oiled, seated, unseated, etc., and am really hoping this will help. Will this service manual apply to adjustments that need to be made to an LC560?


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

rgsawyer said:


> Will this service manual apply to adjustments that need to be made to an LC560?


For electronic adjustments to the carriage no it won't. One of my dh's pet peeves is that he can't get a proper schematic and something else (techno babble to me) for my electronic carriages.

For the sinker plate adjustments, yes it is the same. We found the problems to be with the sinker plate anyway.


----------



## rgsawyer (Jul 6, 2015)

etrnlife said:


> For electronic adjustments to the carriage no it won't. One of my dh's pet peeves is that he can't get a proper schematic and something else (techno babble to me) for my electronic carriages.
> 
> For the sinker plate adjustments, yes it is the same. We found the problems to be with the sinker plate anyway.


Thanks so much, etrnlife - I'm pretty sure that's where I'm having issues as well, as the diagrams matched the problems I'm experiencing. I was feeling a bit timid about making adjustments without asking first! Thanks for the advice!


----------

